# Sister almost died



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Just found out 3 hrs. ago, one of my sisters nearly died visiting my other sister in Ft. Worth area. Smoking, asthma, change of weather, BP probs., overweight....all don't mix. She went into respiritory arrest 3 days ago.!! and just found out. In hosp. now. White lights, bright lights..experienced all that but was told to turn back...prayers needed.


----------



## seaflight22 (Sep 2, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*sure sorry, prayers sent....*


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

Sorry to hear that! Prayers going up!


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*Dang that sounds close hope she is better prayers for your sis an all family an friends*


----------



## East Texan (Oct 13, 2010)

Prayer sent.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Hang in there V-Bottom, prayers sent in Jesus holy name.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

prayer sent


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

Praying for her and you.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Had another attack last night. Still in hosp. in Azle,Tx. Not P-neumonia...not enough 02 in air. Guess she will be on 02 as her sister. Cortizone, antibiotics, breathing treatments, still wheezing, not sure when she'll be discharged. Not too good.Has those nicotine patches on now!! I hope the Lord gets her to make the right choices this time.....


----------

